# Any way to find a pedigree from 1979?



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I am interested in looking up the pedigree of one of the Goldens we had when I was a kid. 

I have found her name (with correct birthdate) and AKC number on the AKC website, but I think to get her pedigree I have to pay for a pedigree to be printed and mailed to me.

I have also looked on K9data, and she is not there.

any other ways to find out who bred her, and her pedigree? or is paying for the AKC copy the only way to go? 

thank you, any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Anyone w/ an AKC BOM account will have $$ to spend- 
I don't mind using some of mine for you, if you want to message me her info. But I will put her on k9data too- that's what I do w/ my BOM bucks....fill in random dogs' info on k9data.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Have fun looking at it if you get it! A couple months ago I got the pedigree for my first golden (march 1, 1979). I knew her registered name, and then bought the pedigree from the AKC. I was able to look at it online, didn't have to wait for it to be mailed. I put it on K9 data, and then had a great time looking for relatives .


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you! what a kind offer!!

Tempest In A Teapot
Golden Retriever F
DOB: March 08 1979
AKC registration number: SC689790

yes, by all means put her in K9 data. I'd love to be able to learn about her breeder, find any siblings etc. 

this is making me very happy  thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so glad to help anyone in their happiness journeys!
Here's the link- Pedigree: Tempest in a Teapot you can go in and put a COD/DOD, and your own name as owner unless you don't have an account, then if that's the case, email me ([email protected] ) and I will do it for you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

and if you'll send me your email, I can copy the ped from AKC to your email.
I don't see any sibs, or any other dogs owned by the breeders on k9data. but if you know their town I love to sleuth.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

sorry for the long delay in responding. 

thank you again, I really enjoyed looking through her pedigree. I remember now that her mom had puppies at the age of 6 months, poor thing.

I don't know where her breeders lived. we adopted her at age 1 year, when she was too much for her elderly owners to handle. I would be very curious to know more about the breeding.

she was a wonderful dog, and I had many happy hours with her as a kid. thanks again!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a Macopin dog back there in her pedigree. There is a blast from the past!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Can you tell me anything about Macopin? I will look online as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It was the Murnane's line of dogs. They were active around the end of WWII through the early 60's.

Here's a photo of Edith with Spec and Robin Hood.


----------

